# Beetle Hardtop Convertible?



## beetlemann (Jul 1, 2015)

I had read somewhere that Volkswagen had tested a hardtop Beetle Convertible. I wonder if anyone has any info?

I found this interesting concept:


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

This being the "E Bugster" is one of those may/may not vehicles but, considering there was also the rumor the Beetle could be axed then they throw out a few cheeky concepts & say "It depends on how quickly we can get them on line" one never knows what's next.


----------

